# EOI with 120 Points ( no bonus points)



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all,

Just to check, when I am applying for my EOI, I got 120 points as my bacholers degree is in Mechanical and area of working is Information technology. So I am not able to claim bonus points.

I have no job offer yet from NZ.

Just to check is there anyone whose EOI with 120 ( with out job offer ) got selected.

You info will be helpful.

Thanks in advcance.

Regards,

Chandan


----------



## SAAG (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a link to a blog that answers your question... if you scroll down, there is a chart showing what the point cut off for selection was for a period covering part of 2011 and 2012

http://move2nz.wordpress.com/2012/0...rency-on-eoi-selections-for-skilled-migrants/

Hope this helps!


----------



## saichandan (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi SAAG,

Thanks for that. It seems I have no hope


----------



## SAAG (Oct 18, 2012)

saichandan said:


> Hi SAAG,
> 
> Thanks for that. It seems I have no hope


Well, you never know... those stats are from July 2011 onwards... and things can change, right?

Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## vs1969 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have 125 points, and have not paid the fee.
I am sure, this won't be selected(99%).


----------

